# La Cala de Mijas



## DurhamDeb (Oct 8, 2008)

Evening all,
I put a message on about a week ago re long term rental in Calahonda but was wondering if anyone lives or has lived in La Cala and what their views or experiences were. I know it a bit from day trips there when I lived in Calahonda 4 years ago but am wondering whether it might suit me and my daughter a bit better than Calahonda as she is likely to be going to St Anthonys. Thanks for any input x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I live fairly near that area, but I dont know much about it. Sorry

Jo


----------



## DurhamDeb (Oct 8, 2008)

jojo said:


> I live fairly near that area, but I dont know much about it. Sorry
> 
> Jo


Thanks for replying anyway JoJo, am over next week so will go and have a nosey around to try and get a better idea. I do have good friends in Calahonda hence the reason why I have been inclined to think I should go back to that area but not sure that would be right for the long term. I sometimes wish I didnt analyse everything so much, it certainly makes my brain hurt lol x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

DurhamDeb said:


> Thanks for replying anyway JoJo, am over next week so will go and have a nosey around to try and get a better idea. I do have good friends in Calahonda hence the reason why I have been inclined to think I should go back to that area but not sure that would be right for the long term. I sometimes wish I didnt analyse everything so much, it certainly makes my brain hurt lol x


I worked on the theory that its easier if you're close to the places you need to go to the most and other things need to be arranged in closeness in order of priority. So if you're doing a school run twice a day then thats what you need to be closest to - just my thoughts!!

If you're renting then it will give you time to look round and find out what suits you etc etc...

Jo


----------



## DurhamDeb (Oct 8, 2008)

jojo said:


> I worked on the theory that its easier if you're close to the places you need to go to the most and other things need to be arranged in closeness in order of priority. So if you're doing a school run twice a day then thats what you need to be closest to - just my thoughts!!
> 
> If you're renting then it will give you time to look round and find out what suits you etc etc...
> 
> Jo


Thats what I have been thinking Jo, La Cala is bigger than Calahonda with a good market a couple of times a week (if I remember rightly) Fuengirola 10 mins away, Myramar a bit less and the school again less than 10 mins away (my daughter went to St Anthonys when we lived in Calahonda previously and I used to pass La Cala on the way) and at least we would be able to go for walks along the beach without having to cross the main carreterra everytime lol (ok not the most important thing but anything for an easier life ) x


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

DurhamDeb said:


> Evening all,
> I put a message on about a week ago re long term rental in Calahonda but was wondering if anyone lives or has lived in La Cala and what their views or experiences were. I know it a bit from day trips there when I lived in Calahonda 4 years ago but am wondering whether it might suit me and my daughter a bit better than Calahonda as she is likely to be going to St Anthonys. Thanks for any input x


Well you have everything there, so no need to spend half your time attempting to stay alive on that horrible coast road. We often take the beach walk from Calahonda to La Cala, it only takes 20 to 30 minutes.

I would suggest a good look at Benalmadena Pueblo, IMHO it is the nicest place to live, and it is easy and quick to get to Calahonda on the usually very quiet motorway.


----------



## DurhamDeb (Oct 8, 2008)

*Hi Crookesey*



crookesey said:


> Well you have everything there, so no need to spend half your time attempting to stay alive on that horrible coast road. We often take the beach walk from Calahonda to La Cala, it only takes 20 to 30 minutes.
> 
> I would suggest a good look at Benalmadena Pueblo, IMHO it is the nicest place to live, and it is easy and quick to get to Calahonda on the usually very quiet motorway.


~Thanks for your reply ....havent been to Benalmadena Pueblo for a lot of years. It was very small if I remember rightly but will have a drive over there next week when I am over. I need an area where it will be easy for me to get out and about (I am inclined to hibernate so will need to take the bull by the horns as soon as I move out there so I dont become a billy no mates lol) I read one of Pasandas posts earlier re newcomber clubs etc in Torrevieja, I wonder if there is anything like that in the La Cala area (dont remember seeing any in Calahonda when I lived there) Anyway any other useful pointers please feel free.....Take care


----------

